# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Khám phá Nhà hát Opera Sydney

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Nhà hát Opera Sydney rất tráng lệ, mang kiến trúc độc đáo hình con thuyền với những cánh buồm no gió đang vươn mình ra biển khơi không chỉ là một trong những hình ảnh mang tính biểu tượng đầy mạnh mẽ của thế giới hiện đại, mà còn là niềm tự hào của người dân Sydney nói riêng và đất nước Australia nói chung. Chắc chắn không một du khách nào đến với xứ sở kangaroo lại bỏ qua địa danh nổi tiếng này.*

Được hoàn thành năm 1973 sau hơn 10 năm xây dựng. Đây là công trình được thiết kế bởi Jorn Utzon - một kiến trúc sư người Đan Mạch. Nhà hát có diện tích 1,8ha, dài 183m, rộng 120m, gồm có 580 cột bêtông đóng sâu 25m dưới mực nước biển, mái được lợp bằng 1.056 triệu viên ngói sản xuất tại Thụy Điển, có khả năng tự làm sạch bề mặt và được thiết kế để gió biển có thể thổi vào bên trong giúp điều hòa nhiệt độ một cách tự nhiên.



Nhà hát Opera Sydney.
Được coi là một trong những công trình kiến trúc tiêu biểu nhất thế kỷ 20 và là một trong các địa điểm biểu diễn nghệ thuật nổi tiếng nhất thế giới, Nhà hát Opera Sydney là một tổ hợp gồm 5 khu nhà hát, 5 studio tập diễn, 4 nhà hàng, 6 quán bar và một số cửa hàng lưu niệm. Ngoài chức năng là nhà hát, Sydney Opera House cũng được là nơi tổ chức đám cưới, tiệc và hội nghị tuyệt vời. Từ khi hoàn thành tới nay, đã có không biết bao nhiêu nhiếp ảnh gia, họa sĩ, ca sĩ và các cặp uyên ương từ khắp nơi trên thế giới đã tụ hội về nhà hát để chụp ảnh, sáng tác, dựng album và tổ chức lễ cưới mơ ước cho mình.

Nhà hát được công nhận là di sản thế giới năm 2007. Theo UNESCO thì: “Công trình này thật táo bạo và là một sự thử nghiệm có tầm nhìn rộng lớn đã có ảnh hưởng lâu dài trên các lối kiến trúc cuối thế kỷ 20. Kiến trúc của tòa nhà là một di tích và là một hình tượng nghệ thuật độc đáo”. Vì vậy với nhiều người, kiến trúc của nhà hát chiếm một vị trí tương tự như  đền thờ Taj Mahal ở Ấn Độ, tháp Eiffel ở Pháp, kim tự tháp ở Ai cập và được coi như là một công trình văn hóa có giá trị nổi bật trên thế giới.



Toàn cảnh Sydney.
Nhà hát là công trình trẻ tuổi nhất trong danh sách các di sản thế giới. Sau TP.Brasilia của Brazil, đây là di tích thứ hai duy nhất trên thế giới mà khi được công nhận di sản, vị kiến trúc sư thiết kế công trình đó vẫn còn sống.

Tọa lạc ở ngay bến cảng Sydney ngay cạnh  lừng danh, tòa nhà và khung cảnh xung quanh tạo nên một hình ảnh nước Australia đặc trưng. Hằng năm, vào mỗi dịp kỷ niệm lớn hay chào năm mới, màn trình diễn pháo hoa nghệ thuật nhìn từ vịnh biển Sydney luôn là một trong những hình ảnh gây ấn tượng với hàng triệu người trên thế giới.  Với nhiều du khách, được đến đất nước của “những chú chuột túi” để tham quan và chụp một bức ảnh với Nhà hát Opera Sydney cũng sẽ là một ấn tượng khó phai trong hành trình “xê dịch” khám phá năm châu bốn biển.

_Nguyễn Hồng Nguyên_

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

